# angelfish compatibility?



## mdrew (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey there, 

I just bought a 55 gallon kit and we have decided that angelfish are the way to go since we love how responsive they are to stimuli from outside their tank (we figure that we'll enjoy that more in addition to the entertainment for my watching cats lol).

I would love to get a variety of sizes of angelfish and some guppies also. Are guppies compatible with angelfish? Are all angelfish compatible with each other? Can you suggest other breeds that are compatible with angelfish and are also very responsive to outside stimuli? We are looking for striking colouration.

Thank you so much for imparting your wisdom to this enthusiastic newbie


----------



## TxFrog (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey there, I have two 55 gallon tanks, and I have Angelfish in both of them. I think Angelfish are the highlight of the tanks and love them. I bought batches of up to 6 juvenile angelfish to see how they did, being cichlids they are agressive towards each other and other fish once they get older. In my experience, once they mature, they tend to pair up (usually one single pair) and they chase and fin nip at the rest so in other words you're lucky to end up with more than just the pair in one single tank. I also have cardinal tetras with them on one of the tanks aside the fact that Angelfish eat cardinals in the wild, they've all made it so far. On the other tank I have Ram cichlids with them, one pair, since Rams are also territorial and pair up.
Good Luck 




mdrew said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I just bought a 55 gallon kit and we have decided that angelfish are the way to go since we love how responsive they are to stimuli from outside their tank (we figure that we'll enjoy that more in addition to the entertainment for my watching cats lol).
> 
> ...


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

Black Skirt Tetra would look real nice with Angelfish, and are a little larger than Cardinals. And how about a shoal of Cory Cats for the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Mdrew, welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

We have a fish profile section, second tab from the left in the blue bar at the top of the screen. You might want to have a read of the Angelfish profile, it will explain some of your questions. You can click on the shade name in posts, like Pterophyllum scalare for the common angelfish.

Byron.


----------

